# Each To Thier Own Eh?



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Got lost on the way here earlier and found myself looking at the Briskoda site- where they talk about... Skoda's :? Especially 'chipped' Skoda Fabias's.

Learnt little of chipped Fabia's, apart from it's the chip in a box kind, but I did discover they refer to themselves as 'Briskodians' . It's true, they have a collective name.

Cool or what? 

We can't be outdone by Briskodians driving chipped Skoda Fabia sissy hairdresser cars so what shall we call ourselves? :lol:


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

How about TiTs :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Trotters Independent Traders ?? I don't think so.
You can be a TIT if you wish. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Audi Pardners.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The collective noun for a group of TT owners is a "TwaT".

Wonder how many members of Briskoda are taxi drivers? By the way, next time you're on there don't forget to tell them the TwaTs over on the TT Forum said hi.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Roller Skate said:


> The collective noun for a group of TT owners is a "TwaT".
> 
> Wonder how many members of Briskoda are taxi drivers? By the way, next time you're on there don't forget to tell them the TwaTs over on the TT Forum said hi.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> The collective noun for a group of TT owners is a "TwaT".
> 
> Wonder how many members of Briskoda are taxi drivers? By the way, next time you're on there don't forget to tell them the TwaTs over on the TT Forum said hi.


I will :lol:


----------



## TALBOTL (Aug 30, 2017)

Do they still have debates about how their remapped VRS diesels beat Ferrari's from 30-100 because Dave the facebook tuner told them?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well they used to say,

How do you double the value of a Skoda,

Answer, fill the fuel tank.


----------

